# Suns Forum GM Draft - Pick List and Team Roster Thread



## Dissonance

This will be a way of keeping track of your picks, the picks that were made and also trades. I've updated the trades for the picks that I've gone up to for right now. If I have something incorrect (especially trades that were made), just let me know via PM 


*1st Round*


1. Boston - *Premier*: *Lebron James, SG/SF*
2. L.A. Lakers - *KiddFan4eva5*: *Dwyane Wade, SG*
3. Miami - *Kingpin66*: *Dirk Nowitzki, PF *
4. Phoenix (from Washington) - *Dr.Seuss*: *Tim Duncan, PF/C*  **rights traded to Dallas then to Washington** 
5. Utah - *WildbyNature*: *Kobe Bryant, SG* **rights traded to Toronto**
6. Washington (from Phoenix) - *cpawfan*: *Kevin Garnett, PF*  **rights traded to Dallas** 
7. Philadelphia - *sMak*: *Yao Ming, C*
8. Chicago - *GM3*: *Dwight Howard, PF*
9. Milwaukee (from L.A. Clippers) - *qrich1fan*: *Elton Brand, PF*
10. Toronto - *ss03 * : *Tracy Mcgrady, SG/SF* **rights traded to Utah then to Phoenix**
11. Memphis (from Minnesota) - *Samael *: *Chris Bosh, PF * 
12. Memphis (from Denver) - *Samael *: *Pau Gasol, PF/C*
13. Portland (from Golden State) - *Dissonance19*: *Amare Stoudemire, PF/C * 
14. Houston - *WhoDaBest23*: *Vince Carter, SG/SF*
15. Atlanta - *Kekai*: *Steve Nash, PG*
16. New York - *Zei_Zao_LS*: *Shawn Marion, SF/PF* * *rights of Marion traded to Detroit * * 

17. Denver (from Memphis) - *Vuchato: * *Carmelo Anthony, SF*
18. Sacramento - *thenetsfan*: *Allen Iverson, PG/SG*
19. Dallas - *somejewishdude*: *Jermaine O'Neal, PF* *picked at 22 time expired*   **rights of O'Neal traded to Phoenix then to Orlando** 
20. Detroit - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Andrei Kirilenko, SF/PF* * *rights of Kirilinko traded to New York* 
*21. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Jason Kidd, PG*
22. New York (From L.A. through Milwaukee) - *Zei_Zao_LS*: *Paul Pierce, SG/SF*  **rights of Paul Pierce traded to Toronto** 
23. San Antonio - *rdm2*: *Gilbert Arenas, PG*
24. Indiana - *Juxtaposed* : *Shaquille O'Neal, C*
25. New Orleans/Oklahoma - *wadeshaqeddie* : *Chris Paul, PG*
26. Golden State (from Portland) - *VC4MVP* : *Ray Allen, SG * 
27. New Jersey - *Net2*: *Ron Artest, SF* * *rights of Ron Artest traded to Detroit* *
28. Cleveland - *THE MATRIX 31* : *Joe Johnson, SG*
29. Phoenix (from Orlando) - *Dr. Seuss* : *Ben Wallace, C*  **rights of Jermaine O'Neal traded to Orlando* 
30. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER*  *Emeka Okafor, PF/C*

*2nd Round*

31. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER*: *Chauncey Billups, PG*
32. Phoenix (from Orlando) - *Dr. Seuss*: * Josh Howard, SG/SF * **rights ofJosh Howard traded to Utah to Toronto then to New Jersey* *
33. Cleveland - *THE MATRIX 31*: *Baron Davis, PG*
34. New Jersey - *Net2* :* Rasheed Wallace, PF * *picked at 38 time expired *   **rights of Sheed traded to NY** 
35. Portland -* Dissonance19 *: *Michael Redd, SG*
36. New Orleans/Oklahoma - *wadeshaqeddie*: *Richard Jefferson, SF*
37. Indiana - *Juxtaposed*:*Antawn Jamison, SF/PF * 
38. San Antonio *rdm2*: *Boris Diaw, SF/PF/C*
39. L.A. Clippers (from Milwaukee) - *Weasel*: *Marcus Camby, C*
40. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Rashard Lewis, SF*
41. L. A. Lakers (from Detroit) *KiddFan4eva5*: *Tony Parker, PG*
42. Phoenix (from Dallas)* Dr.Seuss*: *Mike Bibby, PG*
43. Sacramento - *thenetsfan*: *Brad Miller C* *picked at 45 time expired * 
44. Minnesota (from Memphis) *Cabron_James*: *Lamar Odom, SF/PF*
45. LA Clippers (from New York) - *Weasel*: *Chris Webber, PF*
46. Atlanta -* Kekai *: *Marvin Williams, SF*
47. Memphis (from Houston) *Samael *: *Ben Gordon* *picked at 51* (Houston's time expired before trade)
48. Orlando (from Phoenix through Golden State) - *Booty King*: *Jason Richardson, SG*
49. Denver - *Vuchato* : *Kirk Hinrich, PG * 
50. Minnesota -* Cabron_James*: *Rip Hamilton, SG*
51. Utah (from Toronto) - *WildbyNature *:  *Stephon Marbury, PG*  **rights of Josh Howard traded to Toronto**   * picked at 57 time expired*
52. LA Clippers - *Weasel*: *Gerald Wallace, SF*
53. Chicago - *GM3*: *Chris Kaman. C*
54. Philadelphia sMaK - *Shaun Livingston, PG* *picked at 56 time expired*
55. Houston (from Memphis through Utah via Phoenix)*WhoDaBest23*: *Josh Smith, SF/PF** picked at 56 time expired*
56. Dallas (from Utah) - *somejewishdude*: *Luke Ridnour, PG*
57. Washington - *cpawfan*: *Manu Ginobli, SG*
58. Miami -* Kingpin66*: *Andre Iguodala, SF*
59. Detroit (from L.A Lakers) - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Mehmet Okur, PF/C* **rights of Okur traded to NY then to New Jersey**  
60. Boston - *Premier*: *Andrew Bogut. PF/C* *picked at 63 time expired*

*3rd Round*

61. Boston - *Premier*: *Jason Terry, PG* * picked at 63 time expired*
62. Detroit (from L.A. Lakers) *New Jazzy Nets*: *Peja Stojakovic, SG/SF* **rights Peja Stojakovic traded to the L.A Lakers**
63. Miami - *Kingpin66*: *Larry Hughes, SG*  *picked at 67 time expired*
64. Washington - *cpawfan*: *Sam Cassell, PG*
65. Golden State (from Phoenix through Utah) *VC4MVP: * *Nenad Krstic, PF*
66. Washington (from Phoenix)-*cpawfan*: *Tayshaun Prince, SF*
67. Philadelphia - *sMaK*: *Caron Butler, SF * *picked at 75 time expired* 
68. Chicago - *GM3*: *Andres Nocioni, SF*
69. L.A. Clippers - *Weasel*: *Bruce Bowen, SF*
70. Toronto - *ss03*: *Andre Miller, PG*
71. Minnesota - *Carbron_James*: *Ricky Davis, SF*
72. Denver - *Vuchato*: *Carlos Boozer, PF*
73. Golden State - *VC4MVP*: *Channing Frye, PF/C*
74. Houston -*WhoDaBest23*: *Chris Wilcox, PF*
75. Atlanta - *Kekai*: *Tyson Chandler, C*
76. Phoenix (from Utah through Dallas via L.A Clippers then New York) - *Dr. Seuss*: *Zydrunas Ilgauskas, C*
77. Minnesota (from Memphis) - *Cabron_James*: *Brevin Knight, PG*
78. Sacramento - *thenetsfan: Troy Murphy, PF*
79. Portland (from Dallas) - *Dissonance19*: *Udonis Haslem, PF*
80. Cleveland - (from Detroit through L.A Lakers via Detroit) *The Matrix 31*: *Kenyon Martin, PF*  **rights of Baron Davis traded** * picked at 82 time expired*
81. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Zach Randolph, PF*
82. Milwaukee - *qrich1fan*: *Raymond Felton, PG*
83. Utah (from Memphis through San Antonio) - *WildbyNature*: *Shane Battier, SF*
84. Indiana - *Juxtaposed*: *Wally Szczerbiak, SF*
85. New Orleans/Oklahoma - *wadeshaqeddie*: *Al Harrington, SF/PF*
86. Golden State (from Portland) - *VCMVP*: *Deron Williams, PG*
87. New Jersey - *Net2*: *Mike James, PG*
88. Cleveland - *The Matrix 31*: *Samuel Dalembert, C*
89. Orlando - *Booty King*:* Kurt Thomas, PF/C*
90. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER* *Steve Francis, PG*

*
4th Round*

91. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER *: *Corey Maggette, SF* [B]*rights of Maggette traded to Detroit* [/B]
92. Orlando - *Booty King*: *Jameer Nelson, pg*
93. Cleveland *The Matrix 31*: *Bonzi Wells, SG*
94. New Jersey - *Net2: Zaza Pachulia, PF/C* * picked at 95 time expired* 
95. Utah (from Dallas through Portland) - *wildbynature*: *Eddy Curry, C*
96. New Orleans/Oklahoma - *wadeshaqeddie*: *Jamaal Magloire, C *
97. Indiana - *Juxtaposed: TJ Ford, PG*
98. San Antonio - *rdm2: Raja Bell, SG* *picked at 99 time expired*
99. Milwaukee - qrich1fan: *Mike Dunleavy Jr, SF * *picked at 105 time expired*
100. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Mike Miller, SG/SF*
101. Cleveland (from Detroit) - *The Matrix 31*: *Luol Deng, SF*
102. L.A Clipper (from Dallas) - *Weasel*: *Rafer Alston, PG*
103. Sacramento -*thenetsfan*: *Bobby Simmions, SF*
104. Minnesota ( from Memphis) - *Cabron_James*: *Drew Gooden, PF/C*
105. LA Clippers (from New York) - *Weasel* : *Stephen Jackson, SG/SF * 
106. Atlanta - *Kekai*: *Marquis Daniels, SG* *picked at 109 time expired*
107. Houston - *WhoDaBest23*: *Jason Williams, PG * *picked at 114 time expired* 
108. Golden State - *VC4MVP*: *David West, SF/PF* *picked at 110 time expired*
109. Denver - *Vuchato*: *Anderson Varejao, C** picked at 110 time expired*
110. San Antonio (from Memphis through Minnesota) *rdm2*: *Charlie Villanueva, SF/PF*
111. New Jersey (from Toronto) *Net2*: *Jerry Stackhouse, SG*
112. New Jersey (from New York through Los Angeles) -  *Net2*: *Morris Peterson, SG*  **rights traded to Detroit then to NY and back to New Jersey**
113. Chicago - *GM3*: *Devin Harris, PG*
114. Philadelphia -sMaK: *Cuttino Mobley, SG* * picked at 118 time expired*
115. L.A Clippers (from Phoenix) - *Weasel*: *Jamal Crawford, PG/SG*
116. Memphis (through Utah) - Samael: *Delonte West, PG*
117. Washington - cpawfan:* Joel Przybilla, C*
118. Miami - *Kingpin66*: *Alonzo Mouning, C * : *picked at 125 time expired*
119. L.A Lakers - *KiddFan4eva5*: *P.J Brown, PF*
120. Boston - *Premier*:* Vladimir Radmanovic, SF/PF**picked at 124 time expired*
*
5th Round*

121. Boston - *Premier*: Darko Milicic, PF/C*picked at 124 time expired*
122. New Jersey (from Detroit through L.A. Lakers) *Net2*: *LeAndro Barbosa, PG/SG* * *rights of Barbosa traded to NY* *
123. Miami - *Kingpin66: Speedy Claxton, PG * *picked at 125 time expired*
124. Golden State (from Phoenix through Washington) - VC4MVP: *Kevin Martin, SG* *picked at 127 time expired*
125. Dallas (from Utah throughToronto via Utah, no not a error) - *somejewishdude*: *Hedo Turkoglu, SF*
126. Houston (from Memphis through Phoenix): *WhoDaBest23*: *Nazr Mohammed, PF/C*
127. Philadelphia -* sMaK*: *Mo Williams, PG*
128. Chicago - *GM3*: *JR Smith, SG*
129. Milwaukee (from L.A. Clippers) - *qrich1fan*: *Dan Gadzuric, C*
130. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto) - *somejewishdude*: *Primoz Brezec, PF/C*
131. Memphis (from Dallas through Utah via Memphis and then Minnesota) - *Samael*: *Michael Finley, SF * 
132. Denver - *Vuchato*: *Quentin Richardson, SG * 
133. Golden State -VC4MVP: *Shareef Abdur-Rahim, SF/PF*
134. Portland (from Dallas through Memphis via Houston) - *Dissonance19 *: *James Posey, SF*
135. Atlanta - *Kekai*: *Melvin Ely, PF/C*
136. New York - *Zei_Zao_LS*: *Chris Duhon, PG*
137. Denver (from Memphis) - *Vuchato*:*Kirk Snyder, SF*
138. Sacramento - thenetsfan: *Matt Harping, SF* *rights of Matt traded to L.A Lakers*
139. Dallas (from Portland through Washington via Dallas) - *somejewishdude*: *DeShawn Stevenson, SG*
140. Detroit - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Kyle Korver, SG* * *rights of Korver traded to Charlotte**
141. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Nene, PF/C*
142. Milwaukee - *qrich1fan*: *Josh Childress, SG*
143. San Antonio - *rdm2*: *Theo Ratliff, PF/C*
144. Indiana - *Juxtaposed*: *Fred Jones, SG*
145. New Orleans/Oklahoma - *wadeshaqeddie*: *Eddie Jones, SG*
146. Dallas (from Portland) -* somejewishdude*: *Tim Thomas, SF/PF*
147. New Jersey (from New York through New Jersey) -* Net2*: *Chris Mihm, PF/C*
148. Cleveland - *The Matrix 31*: *Derek Fisher, PG**picked at 158 time expired*
149. Orlando - *Booty King*: *Danny Granger, SF* 
150. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER*: *Kwame Brown, PF/C*

*6th Round*

151. Charlotte - *THE TAKEOVER*: *Darius Miles. SF*
152. Orlando - *Booty King*: *Sean May, PF*
153. Detroit (from Cleveland) - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Jeff Foster, C * 
154. New York (from New Jersey) - *Zei_Zao_LS*: *Erick Dampier, C*
155. Washington (from Portland) - *cpawfan*: *Antoine Walker, SF*
156. New Orleans/Oklahoma -*wadeshaqeddie*: *Al Jefferson, PF*
157. Indiana - *Juxtaposed*: *Desmond Mason, SF*
158. San Antonio - *rdm2*:*Carlos Arroyo, PG* *picked at 164 time expired*
159. Milwaukee - *qrich1fan*:*Quinton Ross, SF* *picked at 179 time expired*
160. Seattle - *Tiz*: *Reggie Evans, PF*
161. Detroit - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Kenny Thomas. PF*
162. Dallas - *somejewishdude*: *Jalen Rose, SF*
163. Sacramento - *thenetsfan*: *Jarvis Hayes, SF* *picked at 173 time expired*
164. Phoenix (from Memphis) - *Dr. Seuss*: *Jamaal Tinsley, PG*
165. Detroit (from New York) - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Earl Boykins, PG*  **rights of Boykins traded to Charlotte** 
166. Atlanta - *Kekai*: *Steven Hunter, PF/C**picked at 190time expired*
167. Houston - *WhoDaBest23*: *Antonio Daniels, PG/SG*
168. Golden State - *VC4MVP* : *Ruben Patterson, SG/SF*
169. Denver - *Vuchato*: *Steve Blake, PG*
170. Minnesota - *Cabron_James*: *Antonio McDyess, PF*
171. Toronto - *ss03 * : *DeSagana Diop, C*
172. LA Clippers - *Weasel: *  *Juwan Howard, PF*
173. Chicago - *GM3*: *Mickael Pietrus, SG/SF* *picked at 178 time expired*
174. Philadelphia - sMaK: *picked at ??? time expired*
175. Toronto (from Utah through Phoenix) - *ss03 * : *Adonal Foyle, C*
176. Toronto (from Utah) - *ss03 * : *Stromile Swift, PF/C*
177. Toronto (from Utah through Dallas via Washington) - *Marcus Banks, PG*
178. Miami - *Kingpin66*: *Bobby Jackson, PG* *picked at 183 time expired*
179. L.A Lakers - *KiddFan4eva5*: *Lorenzen Wright, PF/C* *picked a t183 time expired*
180. Boston - *Premier*: *Sarunas Jasikevicius, PG * 


*7th Round*

181. Boston - *Premier*: *Kendrick Perkins, PF/C*
182. Detroit (from L.A. Lakers) - *New Jazzy Nets*: *Smush Parker, PG*
183. Miami - *Kingpin66*: *Dorrell Wright, SG* *picked at 187 time expired*
184. L.A Clippers (through Washington): *Weasel*: *Earl Watson, PG*
185. Utah - *wildbynature:* *Martell Webster, SG/SF*
186. Utah (from Phoenix) - *wildbynature:* *Ike Diogu, PF*
187. Philadelphia - *sMak*: *picked at ??? time expired*
188. Chicago - *GM3*: *Nick Collinson, PF/C**picked at 190 time expired*
189. L.A. Clippers - *Weasel*: *Brendan Haywood, PF/C*
190. Utah (from Dallas through Utah as well as Toronto) - *Wildbynature*:*Jared Jeffries, SF/PF*
191. Minnesota - *Cabron_James*: Sebastian Telfair, PG *picked at 195 time expired*
192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver) - *Wildbynature*: *Nate Robinson, PG*
193. Golden State - VC4MVP: *Juan Dixon, PG*
194. Houston - *WhoDaBest23*: *Joe Smith, PF*
195. Atlanta - *Kekai*:  *picked at ??? time expired*
196. New York - *Zei_Zao_LS*: *Robert Horry, PF* 
197. Phoenix (from Memphis) *Dr.Seuss*: *Brent Barry, SG/SF*
198. Sacramento - thenetsfan: *Donyell Marshall, PF*
199. Portland (from Dallas) - *Dissonance19*: *Anthony Johnson, PG*
200. L.A Lakers (from Detroit) - *KiddFan4eva5*: *Gary Payton, PG rights of Payton traded to Sac * *picked at 201 time expired*
201. Seattle - Tiz: *Damon Stoudamire, PG*
202. Milwaukee - *qrich1fan*:* Ryan Gomes, SF/PF  picked at ??? time expired
203. San Antonio - rdm2:[/COLOR] picked at ??? time expired
204. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Rasho Nesterovic, PF/C picked at 206 time expired
205. New Orleans/Oklahoma: wadeshaqeddie: Marco Jaric, PG/SG picked at 206time expired
206. Dallas (from Portland): somejewishdude: Tony Battie, C 
207. New Jersey - Net2: Luther Head, PG/SG
208. Cleveland - The Matrix 31: Jumaine Jones, SF
209. Orlando - Booty King: Jarret Jack, PG
210. Charlotte - THE TAKEOVER: Eddie Griffin, PF/C

8th Round



211. Detroit (from Charlotte) - New Jazzy Nets: Grant Hill, SF
212. Orlando - Booty King: Trevor Ariza, SF
213. Cleveland - The Matrix 31: Eric Snow, PG
214. New Jersey - Net2: Aaron Williams, PF
215. Washington (from Portland) - cpawfan: Damon Jones, PG
216. New Orleans/Oklahoma - wadeshaqeddie: Eddie House, PG
217. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Salim Stoudamire, PG/SG
218. San Antonio - rdm2 : picked at ??? time expired 
219. Milwaukee - qrich1fan: Etan Thomas, PF/C
220. Seattle -Tiz: James Jones, SF
221. L.A Lakers (from Detroit) - KiddFan4eva5: David Wesley, SG rights traded to Sac
222. Portland (from Dallas) - Dissonance19: Charlie Bell, PG/SG
223. Sacramento - thenetsfan: Tyrone Lue, PGpicked at 238 time expired
224. Toronto (from Utah through Memphis) - ss03  : Ronald Murray, PG/SG
225. New York - Zei_Zao_LS: Raef Lafrentz, PF/C
226. Atlanta - picked at ??? time expired
227. Houston - WhoDaBest23: Devean George, SFpicked at 239 time expired
228. Golden State - VC4MVP: Trent Hassell, SF
229. Denver - Vuchato: Jason Collins, C picked at 231 time expired
230. Minnesota - Cabron_James: Gerald Green, SG/SF picked at 231 time expired
231. Toronto - ss03  : Mark Blount, C
232. Washington (from LA Clippers) - Cpawfan: Greg Buckner, SF  
233. Chicago - GM3: Brian Skinner, PF
234. Philadelphia - sMaK:
235. Washington (from L.A Clippers through Phoenix) - Cpawfan: Brian Cook, PF
236. San Antonio (from Memphis through Utah) - rdm2:
237. Portland (from Washington) - Dissonance19: David Harrison, C
238. Miami - Kingpin66: Joey Graham, SF
239. L.A Lakers- KiddFan4eva5: Rasual Butler, SF
240. Boston - Premier   Tony Allen, SG


9th Round



241. Boston - Premier  : David Lee, PF  
242. Detroit (from L.A. Lakers) - New Jazzy Nets: Austin Croshere, SF
243. Miami - Kingpin66: Andrew Bynum, C skipped due to 2 expiring times
244. Washington - Cpawfan: Carlos Delfino, SF
245. Utah - Wildbynature: Darius Songlia, PF
246. Phoenix - Dr. Seuss: Hakim Warrick, PF
247. Philadelphia - sMaK: 
248. Chicago - GM3: Eduardo Najera, PF
249. L.A. Clippers - Weasel: Kareem Rush, SG
250. Utah (from Toronto) - Wildbynature: Francisco Garcia, SG
251. Minnesota - Cabron_James: Andris Biedrins, Cpicked at 266 time expired
252. Denver - Vuchato: Antoine Wright, SG
253. Phoenix (from Golden State) - Dahntay Jones, SF
254. Houston - WhoDaBest23: Willie Green, SG
255. Atlanta - Kekai:
256. New York - Zei_Zao_LS: Nick Van Exel, PG  [picked at 258time expired
257. Utah (from Memphis) - wildbynature: Matt Carroll, SF
258. Sacramento - thenetsfan:
259. Portland (from Dallas) - Dissonance19: Maurice Evans, SG/SF
260. Toronto (from Detroit) - ss03  : John Salmons, SG/SF
261. Seattle - Tiz:Luke Walton, SF
262. Milwaukee -qrich1fan Johan Petro, Cpicked at 276 time expired
263. San Antonio -
264. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Monta Ellis, PG
265. New Orleans/Oklahoma: wadeshaqeddie: Jackie Butler, PF/C
266. Dallas (from Portland) - somejewisdude:Keyon Dooling, PG/SG
267. New York (from New Jersey) - Zei_Zao_LS: Beno Udrih, PG
268. Cleveland - The Matrix 31: Danny Fortson, PF/C
269. Orlando - BootyKing: Adrian Griffin. SF
270. Charlotte - THE TAKEOVER: Michael Sweetney, PF/C


10th Round


271. Charlotte - THE TAKEOVER: DerMarr Johnson, SF
272. Orlando - BootyKing:Francisco Elson, SF
273. Cleveland - The Matrix: Maciej Lampe 
274. New Jersey - Net2: Justin Reed, PF
275. Washington (from Portland) - Cpawfan:Ronny Turiaf, PF
276. New Orleans/Oklahoma - wadeshaqeddie: Robert Swift, C
277. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Sasha Pavlovic, SF
278. San Antonio - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row. though it's been more
279. Milwaukee - qrich1fan: Sasha Vujacic, PG skipped; missing more than 2 in a row. pick at anytime
280. Seattle - Tiz: Rashad McCants, SG
281. L.A Lakers (from Detroit) - KiddFan4eva5: Jarron Collinspicked at 290 time expired
282. Utah (from Dallas) - wildbynature: Calbert Cheaney, PF
283. Sacramento - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row.
284. Minnesota (from Memphis via Minnesota..no error) - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row. pick at anytime
285. New York - Zei_Zao_LS: Jose Calderon, PG  
286. Atlanta - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row.
287. Houston - WhoDaBest23: Marc Jackson, PF/C
288. Portland (from Dallas through Portland via Golden State) - Dissonance19: Travis Outlaw, SF
289. Denver - Vuchato: Keith Van Horn, SF/PF
290. Minnesota - Cabron_James: Gordan Giricek, SF
291. San Antonio ( from Utah through Toronto or whatever bull****) - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row. though it's been more
292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers) -wildbynature: Devin Brown, PG/SG
293. Chicago - GM3: Keith Bogans, PG
294. Philadelphia - skipped; missing more than 2 in a row. though it's been more
295. Dallas (from Memphis through Phoenix) - somejewishdude: Chucky Atkins, PG
296. Toronto (from Utah) - ss03: Viktor Khryapa, SF
297. Portland (from Washington) - Dissonance19: Lindsey Hunter, PG/SG
298. Miami - Kingpin66: Wayne Simien, PF
299. L.A Lakers - KiddFan4eva5: Chuck Hayes, PF
300. Boston - Premier : Jason Hart, PG


11th Round


301. Boston - Premier : Damien Wilkins, SF  
302. Detroit (from L.A. Lakers) - New Jazzy Nets: Clifford Robinson
303. Miami - Kingpin66: Antonio Davis, PF
304. Washington - Cpawfan: Daniel Ewing, PG
305. Portland (from Dallas through Utah via Toronto and Utah) - Dissonance19 : Dale Davis, C/PF
306. Phoenix - Dr. Seuss: Jason Kapono, SG/SFpicked at 308 time expired
307. Philadelphia - skipped
308. Chicago - GM3: 
309. Phoenix (from L.A. Clippers) - Kelvin Cato, PF/C
310. Memphis (through Utah via Toronto) - Samael: Chris Taft PF/C picked at 312 time expired
311. Minnesota - skipped for missing 2 in a row.
312. Denver - Vuchato: Tony Delk, PG
313. Golden State - VC4MVP: John Lucas III
314. Houston - WhoDaBest23: Jannero Pargo, PG
315. Atlanta - skip
316. Detroit (from New York) - New Jazzy Nets: Rafael Araujo, C
317. Memphis - Samael: James Singleton, SF
318. Sacramento - thenetsfan: Brian Scalbrine, SF  skipped
319. Memphis (from Dallas) - Samael: C.J Miles, PG
320. Detroit - New Jazzy Nets: Travis Diener
321. Seattle - Tiz: Matt Bonner, PF
322. Milwaukee - qross1fan: Brian Cardinal, PF skipped
323. Memphis (from San Antonio) - Samael: Maurice Taylor, PF/C expired
324. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Kris Humphries, PF  expired
325. New Orleans/Oklahoma: wadeshaqeddie: Shandon Anderson, SG  expired
326. Dallas (from Portland) - somejewishdude: Bob Sura, PG/SG
327. New Jersey - Net2:Alan Anderson, SF expired
328. Cleveland - expired
329. Orlando - Booty King: Walter McCarty, PF
330. Charlotte - THETAKEOVER: Qyntel Woods, SF/SG

12th Round

331. Charlotte - THETAKEOVER: Jake Tsakalidis, SF/PF/C
332. Orlando - Booty King: Keith Mcleod. SG
333. Cleveland -
334. New Jersey - Net2: Jake Voskuhl, PF
335. Dallas (from Portland) - somejewishdude: D.J. Mbenga, C
336. New Orleans/Oklahoma - wadeshaqeddie: Yaroslav Korolev, SF/PF
337. Indiana - Juxtaposed: Mark Madsen, PF
338. Memphis(from San Antonio) - Samael: Dikembe Mutombo, C
339. Milwaukee - qross1fan: Ime Udoka, SG
340. Seattle - Tiz: Jeff McInnis, PG
341. Detroit - New Jazzy Nets: Bernard Robinson, SG
342. Portland (from Dallas) - Dissonance19: Michael Ruffin, C
343. L.A Lakers (from Sacramento) - KiddFan4eva5: Orien Greene, PF/C
344. Memphis - Samael: Royal Ivey, PG skipped
345. New York - Zei_Zao_LS: Bo Outlaw, PF/C  skipped
346. Atlanta - Kekai: skipped
347. Houston - WhodaBest23: Malik Allen, PF
skipped
348. Golden State - VC4MVP: Malik Rose, PF skipped
349. Denver - Vuchato: Michael Doleac, C
350. Memphis (from Minnesota) - Samael: Matt Barnes, SF
351. Toronto - ss03: Toni Kukoc, SF
352. New York (from L.A Clippers) - Zei_Zao_LS: Pat Burke, PF/C
353. Chicago - GM3:
354. Philadelphia -
355. Phoenix - Dr. Seuss:
356. Phoenix (from Utah) -
357. L.A Clippers (from Washington) - Weasel: Scot Pollard, C
358. Miami - Kingpin66: Derek Anderson, SG
359. L.A Lakers - KiddFan4eva5: Milt Palacio, PG/SG
360. Boston -Premier : Julius Hodge, SF/SG 











*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns GM Draft Picks Thread*

updated through 5 rounds. Just bumping it as well. 


Ok, to make it easier I'm going to put the completed trades here. If I'm missing one or screwed something with the picks up above, once again let me know.



> *(Denver) Vuchato trades:*
> 
> _1st Round #12th Pick
> 7th Round #192th Pick
> 
> *(Memphis) Samael trades:*
> 1st Round #17th Pick
> 5th Round #137th Pick_


_




*Cabron_James Minnesota trades: * 

1st Round #11th Pick
4th Round #110th Pick
5th Round #131th Pick
12th Round #350th Pick??

*Samael Memphis Trades:*

2nd Round #44th Pick
3rd Round #77th Pick
4th Round #104th Pick 
10th Round #284th Pick

Click to expand...

_


> *(Phoenix) Dr.Seuss Trades:*
> 
> _5th round #126th
> 10th round #295th_
> 
> *(Memphis) Samael trades:*
> 
> _6th round #164th
> 7th round #197th_





> *(Phoenix) Dr.Seuss Trades*
> _Pick #6
> Pick #66_
> 
> *(Cpaw) Washington trades*
> _Pick #4
> Pick #124_





> *Phoenix trades:*
> _6th rounder
> 7th rounder_
> 
> 
> *Jazz trade:*
> _3rd rounder
> 12th rounder_]





> *Clips(Weasel) * Trades #9 and 5th rounder
> 
> *Bucks(qrich)* Trades 1st and 2nd rounder





> *UTAH trades *
> _
> The rights to Kobe Bryant
> Utah's 5th Round Draft Pick
> Utah's 10th Round Draft Pick
> Utah's 11th Round Draft Pick_
> 
> *toronto trades*
> _
> The Rights to Tracy Mcgrady
> Toronto's 5th Round Draft pick
> Toronto's 7th Round Draft pick
> Toronto's 11th Round Draft Pick_





> *Utah WildbyNature Trades*:
> _
> 4th Round #116th pick
> 8thth Round #236th pick_
> 
> *(Memphis) Samael Trades:*
> _
> 5th Round #131th pick (via Minnesota)
> 8th Round #224th pick _





> *Clippers trade*: _#22, 112, 12th rounder _
> 
> to
> 
> *NY for*: _#45, #76, #105_





> *Dallas trades*:
> Jermaine + 2nd rounder *(To Phoenix)*
> _4th rounder(#102)_ *(To Clippers)*
> 
> *Phoenix trades*:
> Duncan (To Dallas)
> _4th rounder(#115)_ + _8th rounder_ *(To Clippers)*
> 
> *Clippers trades*:
> 3rd(#76),10th rounder *(To Dallas)*
> _11th rounder_(*To Phoenix)*






> *Portland trades* _#26, #86 _
> for
> 
> *Golden st.* _#13 and 10th rder_





> *Golden State Warriors trade*:
> _2nd rounder
> 9th rounder_
> 
> 
> *Phoenix Suns trade*:
> _3rd rounder_
> _5th rounder _





> *Washington trades*:
> 
> _Kevin Garnett
> 6th round pick (#177)
> 
> *Dallas trades:*
> 
> Tim Duncan
> 5th round pick (#139)_





> *Utah trades:*
> _2nd round pick (#56)_
> _7th round pick (#190) (from Toronto)_
> 
> 
> *Dallas trades:*
> _3rd round pick (#76) (from L.A Clippers through New York)_
> _6th round pick (#177) (from Washington) _





> *Orlando trades*:
> _first round #29
> 2nd round pick_
> 
> *Phoenix trades:*
> _Jermaine O'Neal
> 2nd round pick #48_





> *(Memphis)Trades:*
> 
> 
> _4th rounder #110 pick
> 8th rounder #224 pick
> 10th rounder #284 pick_
> 
> *(San Antonio) Trades:*
> 
> 
> _3rd rounder #83 pick
> 11th rounder #323 pick
> 12th rounder #338 pick_





> *Utah trades*
> _rights to Tmac
> 2nd round pick._
> 
> *PHX trades *
> _rights to Howard .
> 3rd round_





> *Toronto Trades*
> _51. Toronto 2nd
> 125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
> 250. Toronto 9th
> 291. Toronto 10th
> 305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th_
> 
> 
> 
> *Utah Trades*
> _32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
> 175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
> 176. Utah 6th
> 177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
> 224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th_





> *Pistons* trades _41, 80 _
> 
> *Lakers * trades _59, 62_





> (*Houston) WhoDaBest23 trades*:
> 
> _2nd rounder #47th pick
> 5th rounder #134th pick_
> 
> (_Memphis) Samael trades_:
> 
> *2nd rounder #55th pick
> 5th rounder #126th pick *





> *Dallas trades:*
> _3rd round (#79)
> 8th round (#222)
> 9th round (#259)
> 12th round (#342)_
> 
> *Portland trades:*
> _4th round (#95)
> 5th round (#146)
> 11th round (#326)
> 12th round (#335)_





> *Pistons trade*
> _62-round 3-Peja
> 200 round 7
> 221round 8_
> 
> *Lakers trade*_80-round 3
> 122 round 5
> 302 round 11_





> *(Memphis) Samael trades:*
> 
> _9th rounder #257 pick_
> 
> *(Utah) WildbyNature trades:*
> 
> _11th rounder #310 pick_





> *Pistons get*
> _Baron Davis
> 153_
> 
> *Cavs get*
> _80
> 101_





> *Dallas trades:*
> _95. Dallas (from Portland)
> 190. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto)
> 282. Dallas
> 292. Dallas (from L.A Clippers)_
> 
> *Utah trades:*
> _125. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)
> 130. Utah (from Toronto)
> 131. Utah (from Memphis through Minnesota)
> 305. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)_





> *ss03 (Toronto) trades * - _Josh Howard, 111,_
> *New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) trades * - _Andrei Kirilenko, 260,_
> *Zei_Zao_LS (New York) trades * - *Paul Pierce, 112, 165**
> net2 (New Jersey) trades* - _Ron Artest, #147, #267_
> 
> ss03 *(Toronto) * - _Paul Pierce, 260_
> [*New Jazzy Nets (Detroit)* - _Ron Artest, 165_
> *Zei_Zao_LS (New York) * - _Andrei Kirilenko, 147, 267_
> *net2 (New Jersey) gets*- _Josh Howard, 112, 111_





> *Washington trades:*
> _5th rder #139
> 8th rder #237
> 10th rder # 297 _
> 
> *Portland trades:*
> 
> _6th #155
> 8th #215
> 10th #275_





> *(Dallas) somejewishdude trades:*
> 
> _131. Dallas (from Utah through Memphis via Minnesota)
> 319. Dallas_
> 
> *(Memphis) Samael trades:*
> 
> _134. Memphis (from Houston)
> 295. Memphis (through Phoenix) _






> *Pistons trade*
> _Mo Pete, Okur _
> 
> *Knicks trade*
> _Marion, 316_





> *New York Knicks (Zei_Zao_LS)* _trade Morris Peterson and Mehmet Okur, as well as the rights to the #147 pick._
> *New Jersey Nets (Net2)* trade _Rasheed Wallace, Leandro Barbosa, and the rights to the #154 pick_





> *Portland trades:*
> _139. Portland (from Washington through Dallas)
> 288. Portland (from Golden State)_
> 
> *Dallas trades*_134. Dallas (from Memphis through Houston)
> 305. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto via Utah)_





> *Pistons get*
> _Maggette
> 211_
> 
> *Bobcats get*
> _Korver
> Boykins_





> *Clippers Trade*
> _232 & 235_
> to
> *Washington* _for 184 & 357 _





> *pistons* get
> 182
> 242
> 
> *lakers get*
> kenny thomas
> 281


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns GM Draft Picks Thread*

*Eastern Conference Rosters*











*GM: Premier

C -Andrew Bogut/Darko Miličić/Kendrick Perkins
PF - Vladimir Radmanović/David Lee
SF - LeBron James/Damien Wilkins/Julius Hodge
SG - Tony Allen/ Šarūnas Jasikevičius 
PG - Jason Terry/Jason Hart

*











*GM: Net2

C-Zaza Pachulia/Aaron Williams
PF- Chris Mihm/Jake Voskuhl
SF- Josh Howard/Alan Anderson/Justin Reed
SG- Jerry Stackhouse/Morris Peterson
PG-Mike James/Luther Head


*











* GM: Zei_Zao_LS

C-Erick Dampier/Raef Lafrentz/Pat Burke
PF- Rasheed Wallace/Bo Outlaw
SF- Andrei Kirilenko/Robert Horry
SG- LeAndro Barbosa/Nick Van Exel
PG- Chris Duhon/Beno Udrih/Jose Calderon


*











* GM: sMak

C- Yao Ming
PF- 
SF- Caron Butler
SG- Cuttino Mobley
PG- Mo Williams 

Reserves:
Shaun Livingston
*











* GM: ss03

C- DeSagana Diop/Adonal Foyle
PF- Stromile Swift/Mark Blount
SF- Paul Pierce/ John Salmons/ Viktor Khryapa
SG- Kobe Bryant/Ronald Murray/Toni Kukoc
PG- Andre Miller/ Marcus Banks 
*











* GM: GM3

C- Chris Kaman/Nick Collison
PF- Dwight Howard/Eduardo Najera/Brian Skinner
SF- Andres Nocioni/Scott Padgett/Lamond Murrary
SG- J.R Smith/Mickael Pietrus
PG-Devin Harris/Keith Bogans



*











* GM: THE MATRIX 31 

C- Samuel Dalembert/ Jackson Vroman
PF- Kenyon Martin/ Danny Fortson/ Maciej Lampe 
SF- Luol Deng/Jumaine Jones
SG- Joe Johnson/Bonzi Wells
PG- Derek Fisher/Eric Snow


*











* GM: New Jazzy Nets

C- Jeff Foster / Rafael Araujo
PF- Shawn Marion / Austin Croshere / Clifford Robinson
SF- Ron Artest/ Grant Hill
SG- Corey Maggette / Bernard Robinson
PG- Baron Davis / Smush Parker / Travis Diener

*











* GM: Juxtaposed

C- Shaquille O'Neal/Rasho Nesterovic/Mark Madsen
PF - Antawn Jamison/Kris Humphries
SF - Wally Szczerbiak/Desmond Mason/Sasha Pavlovic
SG - Fred Jones/Monta Ellis
PG - TJ Ford/Salim Stoudamire
*











* GM: qross1fan

C- Dan Gadzuric/ Johan Petro/Etan Thomas
PF- Elton Brand/Ryan Gomes/Brian Cardinal
SF- Mike Dunleavy, Jr./Quinton Ross
SG- Josh Childress/ Ime Udoka
PG- Raymond Felton/Sasha Vujacic



*











* GM: Kekai

C- Tyson Chandler
PF- Melvin Ely
SF- Marvin Williams
SG- Marquis Daniels
PG- Steve Nash

Reserves:
*











* GM: THE TAKEOVER 

C - Kwame Brown/Eddie Griffin
PF - Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney/Jake Tsakalidis
SF - Darius Miles/DerMarr Johnson
SG - Steve Francis/Kyle Korver/Qyntel Woods
PG - Chauncey Billups/Earl Boykins
*











* GM: Kingpin66

C- Alonzo Mouning/Andrew Bynum
PF- Dirk Nowitzki/Antonio Davis/Wayne Simien
SF- Andre Iguodala/Joey Graham
SG- Larry Hughes/Derek Anderson/Dorrell Wright
PG- Speedy Claxton/Bobby Jackson


*











* GM: Booty King

C - Kurt Thomas / Francisco Elson
PF - Jermain O'Neal / Sean May / Walter McCarty
SF - Danny Granger / Trevor Ariza 
SG - Jason Richardson / Adiran Griffin 
PG - Jameer Nelson / Jarret Jack / Keith Mcleod

*











* GM: cpawfan

C- Joel Przybilla/Ronny Turiaf
PF- Tim Duncan/Antonie Walker/Brian Cook
SF- Tayshaun Prince/Greg Buckner
SG- Manu Ginobli/Carlos Delfino 
PG- Sam Cassell/Damon Jones/Daniel Ewing


*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns GM Draft Picks Thread*

*Western Conference Rosters* 











*GM: Vuchato

C-Anderson Varejao/ Jason Collins/Michael Doleac
PF- Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
SF- Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
SG- Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright 
PG- Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk


*











*GM: Cabron_James

C-Drew Gooden/Andris Biedrins/Greg Ostertag
PF- Lamar Odom/Antonio Mcdyess
SF- Ricky Davis/Gordan Giricek
SG- Rip Hamilton/Gerald Green
PG- Brevin Knight/Sebastian Telfair


*











*GM: Dissonance19

C-Amare Stoudemire/David Harrison
PF- Udonis Haslem/Michael Ruffin/ Dale Davis
SF- James Posey/Maurice Evans/Travis Outlaw
SG- Michael Redd/Charlie Bell
PG- Anthony Johnson/Lindsey Hunter
*










*GM: Tiz

C- Nene/Matt Bonner
PF- Zach Randolph/Reggie Evans
SF- Rashard Lewis/James Jones/Luke Walton
SG- Mike Miller/Rashad McCants
PG- Jason Kidd/Damon Stoudamire /Jeff McInnis 

*












*GM: WildbyNature

C-Eddy Curry / Darius Songlia
PF- Jared Jeffries / Ike Diogu / Matt Carroll
SF- Shane Battier / Calbert Cheaney 
SG- Martell Webster / Francisco Garcia / Devin Brown
PG- Stephon Marbury / Nate Robinson
*











*GM: somejewishdude

C-Primoz Brezec/Tony Battie/ D.J. Mbenga
PF- Kevin Garnett/Tim Thomas
SF- Hedo Turkoglu /Jalen Rose
SG- DeShawn Stevenson/Keyon Dooling
PG- Luke Ridnour/Bob Sura/Chucky Atkins











GM: WhoDaBest23

C - Nazr Mohammed/Marc Jackson
PF - Chris Wilcox/Joe Smith, Malik Allen
SF - Josh Smith/Devean George
SG - Vince Carter/Willie Green
PG - Jason Williams/Antonio Daniels,/Jannero Pargo













GM: Samael

C- Pau Gasol/Dikembe Mutombo
PF- Chris Bosh/Maurice Taylor/Chris Taft 
SF- Michael Finley/James Singleton/Matt Barnes
SG- Ben Gordon/C.J Miles
PG- Delonte West/Royal Ivey

Reserves:












GM: wadeshaqeddie

C- Jamaal Magloire/Jackie Butler/Robert Swift 
PF- Al Harrington/Al Jefferson
SF- Richard Jefferson/Shandon Anderson/Yaroslav Korolev
SG- Eddie Jones/Marko Jaric
PG- Chris Paul/Eddie House














GM: rdm2

C- Theo Ratliff
PF- Charlie Villanueva
SF- Boris Diaw
SG- Raja Bell
PG- Gilbert Arenas

Reserves:












GM: VC4MVP

C-Nenad Krstic/Channing Frye
PF-David West/Shareef-Abdur Rahim/Malik Rose
SF-Kevin Martin/Ruben Patterson/
SG-Ray Allen/Trenton Hassell
PG-Deron Williams/Juan Dixon/John Lucas III














GM: Weasel

C- Marcus Camby/ Brendan Haywood / Scot Pollard
PF- Chris Webber / Juwan Howard
SF- Gerald Wallace / Stephen Jackson
SG- Bruce Bowen / Jamal Crawford / Kareem Rush
PG- Rafer Alston / Earl Watson














GM: KiddFan4eva5

C- Lorenzen Wright/Jarron Collins
PF- P.J Brown/Kenny Thomas/Chuck Hayes/Orien Greene
SF- Peja Stojakovic/Rasual Butler
SG- Dwyane Wade/Matt Harpring
PG- Tony Parker/Milt Palacio
















GM: Dr.Seuss

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley
















GM: thenetsfan

C:Brad Miller/Mikki Moore
PF:Troy Murphy/Donyell Marshall
SF:Bobby Simmons/Jarvis Hayes
SGavid Wesley/Voshon Lenard
PG:Allen Iverson/Gary Payton


*


----------

